# Valley Pan Help



## TomM (Aug 4, 2011)

I need to know how to clean inside of valley pan i don't have enough money to buy a new valley pan and i want to know the best way to wash out the inside


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

scotchbrite pad and mineral spirits are pretty easy to come up with. i guess gas is a little easier.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep, soak it in Gas overnight and scrub it or power wash it....DON'T sand blast it!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

and if you don't get it all clean, it will eventually get crud \ chucks into the lifter bores, bad news.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you have a machine shop in the area like I do, take it to them and have them wash it in their tank. Mine came out new looking. Only cost me a couple of bucks.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> If you have a machine shop in the area like I do, take it to them and have them wash it in their tank. Mine came out new looking. Only cost me a couple of bucks.


That is the only way to get the dried/caked sludge out of the inside. Have it chemically cleaned by a shop.


----------



## 68raGTOp (Sep 4, 2011)

I have seen some people grind the spot welds and seperate the two halves then spot weld it back together. Those guys say it is the only way to know for sure you have all the crud out. I personally take to machine shop and have hot tanked that has always been good for me.


----------



## Fierbird Pat 1968 (Aug 15, 2021)

I tried cleaning it kept blowing and rinsing with gas and soaking and still got little dirt coming out and mine was clean so I separated it it's the only way to really clean them and know it's clean


----------



## Fierbird Pat 1968 (Aug 15, 2021)

That is the only way to know it's clean separate it


----------

